# Posey farm's 2020 waiting thread



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, all the does are 2 months bred so I guess it's time to start the wait!
First up is Luna Due 2/7/2020 bred to Oaky









Next, up is Cappa (Luna's 2018 daughter) Due 2/8/2020 bred to Both Elm and Oaky









Then we have Penelope Due 2/13/2020 bred to Elm and Oaky(I think) 









Then we have Toffee and Patty due the same day and bred to the same bucks, both due 2/14/2020 bred to Elm and Oaky


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And the daddies to be are Oaky (Who is much bigger than in this picture)









And Elm


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooh, very pretty girls! The boys are lookers too. Oaky is especially handsomeohlala: 

Ah, now the long wait until its finally kidding time. Some very cute kids on the way. Can't wait to watch these gals progress!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Love me some roans!! Pretty babies coming!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Love me some roans!! Pretty babies coming!


The thing that sold me on Oaky was both his dam and sire were roan! And his sister was a roan.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great looking girls and boys!
We'll be kidding around the same time...I wonder who will pop'em out first!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Toffee looks huge right now! None of the other girls are showing yet, She had twins the last time and hardly looked pregnant, so now I'm curious how many she will have.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I hate when a doe you think is bred comes back into heat! Cappa was in heat yesterday so I put her with Elm for Aprile babies! I'm pretty sure I missed her "Bred heat" by 3 days because of the bucks not wanting to breed yet.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay, Luna is on day 120 so only 30 more days before she kids, Her udder is tiny! She doesn't look pregnant but I know theirs at least 1 in there, though I wouldn't be surprised if she had 2.
Penelope is on day 114 so another 36 days for her, Her udder is coming in nicely and she looks like she might have triplets.
Patty is on day 113, her udder is coming in nicely as well, even though she doesn't look like it I know I felt more than 1 baby in there so I'm guessing she has twins.
Toffee is also on day 113, I'm not the happiest about her udder but she didn't bag up until the last day for her first freshening so I'm not going to worry too much about it, She doesn't look very big but last year she had twins when I thought she would only have 1 so we'll see.
And Cappa is only on day 52 so I'm not really sure about her yet, but I think she has a little udder growth.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a volunteer to get on the stand. 
Look at the face Patty was giving me! She really didn't want me touching her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

DONT TOUCH THIS! LOL:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are these your first kids from Elm & Oaky?

Wishing you an easy kidding season!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope, This is Oaky's second year producing for me, I lost my breeding buck winter of 2017 so in 2018 I bought Oaky as a bottle baby, I was going to buy an adult buck but Oaky was up to the task when he was 8 months old so I never had to buy another buck. But this will be Elm's first season breeding, He will be bred to my FF doelings this coming September because all of them are Oaky's babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, night checks are about to start for Luna, I wish had done one last night because Toffee had her baby sometime late last night without me knowing she was having him, He was small and never walked but by the looks of him, he was alive when born. She is doing good, her temp is 102.6 she scarfed down her feed and I watched her drink. I had noticed she was being picked on by Hazel but she wasn't to bothered by it so I didn't think anything would happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, did the little one not make it?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No, we found him to late.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We are well within the safe zone with Luna, her udder is small but her teats are filling her belly dropped a bit and her ligaments are softening. But knowing her she will kid on day 150 like she always does.
Penelope is 4 days out from the safe zone but it's being considered to induce early, she is the one that has the weak pasterns it went away for a few weeks but then the other day we noticed they were weak again. Now she needs help getting up from laying down, she doesn't stand for more than 20 minutes at a time and has a hard time walking from place to place. The vet said to give her 2x the dose of the selenium gel and see if it helps and so far it's not helping. We are going to fix her a place to stay with water and hay close by so she doesn't have to go anywhere. 
We know it's not toxemia because she's eating, no sweet smell to her urine, no swelling in her ankles, and her Ketones are normal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, Patty had twin girls today. They are pretty small for what I'm used to but healthy so I'm good.
Meet Teddy Bear(Long ears) and Ziggy (Little ears)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are soooo cute! They might be small..oh ...dont you just want to snuggle with them?:squish::goatkiss: And those little elf ears...are so cute! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awww


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, today is a sad day. Penelope for the last few days hasn't been doing well and she needed to be brought in the house to warm up. Yesterday we noticed her ligaments were gone and she seemed uncomfortable but she was still eating and drinking and she wasn't pushing so we left her be. This morning she had red/brown discharge and her ligs were back, we knew something was wrong when she stopped responding to us talking to her. We checked to see if the babies were still moving and didn't feel anything until one started jumping around but only 1. We called the vet but he wouldn't be able to make it out for another hour and a half, he said if we wanted to save any of the babies we would have to go in and get them sooner. So Penelope was put down and I went in to find the jumping baby alive but we were too late to save her brother and sister.
The little girl we did save is doing okay, for now, she is breathing fast but otherwise seems fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. 

Praying for the little one.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We are thinking about naming her Mercy, she sucked down 2 Ounces of colostrum and is breathing slower now. 

Both other babies were huge for triplets, Mercy is an average-sized baby and her brother and sister were a bit bigger.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Another update is that Luna still hasn't had her babies. her ligs are still hard and her udder is small but getting bigger every day so we are just assuming she was bred at a later date. Her babies are active and see healthy so we are just going to leave her be.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost penelope and the other two kids

That is great that you got the little girl out, and she is doing better now! Sending prayers that she continues to improve and thrives. Mercy, what a lovely name that would be for her!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here's the little girl. It seems that if she wants to she can fold her ears behind her head and cross them.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Loving the ears!!! Too cute


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry you've had to go through losing your doe and Mercy's siblings. I'm praying she continues to do well for you and gets stronger every day. ((HUGS))


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry that you had to make that choice. Sometimes its hard no matter what you do. Im grateful the doeling is doing well. She is a pretty little one. Im sorry the others were lost. 
Myheart goes out to you. Hope the rest of your does kidding do so without any problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! I'm so sorry you lost Penelope and the other kids.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, we figured out why Penelope couldn't have the babies. She had a fatty tumor right next to the cervix preventing it from dilating. Both babies that died had meconium in their sacks and the vet was surprised that Mercy lived when her brother and sister had died the day before.

Little mercy has a clean bill of health from the vet and is jumping around like a normal baby. Something the vet noted was Mercy's teeth haven't ruptured yet and both her siblings had.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome news about mercy. Im glad you undetstand what happened. 
Enjoy mercy, she sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss!
Mercy is so adorable!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

At least you know now. That's got to provide a little relief, though it really doesn't make it easier. I'm so happy Mercy has gotten a clean bill of health and is playing and bouncing around. She's a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.

I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Great news! Mercy is doing great!
And Luna just gave us a picture-perfect birth! Twins! Buck and doe! the buckling has moon spots and I think the doeling does too but it's hard to say yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww super cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So awesome. Be sure and put them in tje 2020 Kidding Tally!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Now only Cappa is left to kid, It was around this time in pregnancy last year that she lost her baby to the jerk wether. (Who is still alive and still lives with us somehow)
Her udder is getting bigger and I can feel the baby/babies kicking.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your super cute twins!!! Good luck with your last doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cmon Capra! You can do it! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup):up:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is Cappa's new due date?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> What is Cappa's new due date?


I don't remember and I lost my booklet that has the exact date in it. I'm pretty sure it was April 7th... That sounds right.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariella said:


> I don't remember and I lost my booklet that has the exact date in it. I'm pretty sure it was April 7th... That sounds right.


Oh haha! Well in your original post at the start of this thread you wrote February 8 so I wasn't sure!


----------

